# Looking to buy a timeshare in VA Beach



## hassantb1 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am brand new to this. I visited a developer sales presentation last weekend and I like the facility but I did not like their prices. It is Ocean Beach Club in Virginia Beach. I am hoping to get a 2 bedroom Oceanfront for a reasonable price in a nice facility, like Ocean Beach Club or better. Does anyone has any advice on any other similar facilities in Virginia Beach, or any place within about 5 hours drive from Baltimore Oceanfront? If this is the only place, what is the best place to find a unit in weeks between 26 and 33?
Thank you.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 26, 2012)

hassantb1 said:


> I am brand new to this..... Does anyone has any advice on any other similar facilities in Virginia Beach, or any place within about 5 hours drive from Baltimore Oceanfront? If this is the only place, what is the best place to find a unit in weeks between 26 and 33?
> Thank you.



You really need to start reading here on TUG.  There are no simple answers to your questions.

Read all the advice forums and the stickies.  Also read the reviews on any resorts you consider.

Here's a map to get you started.

http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 26, 2012)

There are VA Beach summer resales out there... but - unlike a lot of other timeshares - you won't get them for $1 on ebay.  

The two below are 1bdrm units for week 33 at Ocean Sands...according to the ads, they are units 310 & 311.  Maybe worth looking into. 

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/1411034/

http://www.sellmytimesharenow.com/timeshares/index/content/details/AdNumber/1411035/

I own a week there...the resort is nothing fancy, the 1bdrm units are small and they do not have balconies.  But it's summer, oceanfront at VA Beach...and perhaps the cheapest option for buying VA Beach summer weeks.   The worst part is that the maintenance fees for the 1bdrm units is just over $500, so for the two 1bdrm units you're paying more than you typically would pay for a 2bdrm unit.   The other option is to rent (highly recommended.)

FYI - I have no affiliation with sellmytimeshare, but I have seen some things there that interest me. 

I don't know what the retail prices are these days, but check myresortnetwork.com, redweek.com, timesharing2000.com for other options (2bdrms in prime time are pretty pricey).


----------



## marty77 (Jul 16, 2012)

There are none at Virginia Beach better than Ocean Beach Club and Oceanaire, which is their last phase.  The prices are rediculous, I don't see how they get anyone to buy them.  Use Redweek and then negotiate is your best option.

I too saw those Ocean Sands ads - beware - Sellmytimesharenow gets $699 from the seller, so the seller may not negotiate much; BUT - FROM THE BUYER they want $195 admin fee, twice the transfer fee the resort charges ($100), $450 closing costs, and a broker fee of $750.  The total "fees" from sellmytimesharenow would be $1,495 to buy a timeshare listed at $1,000 (total cost $2,495).

Ocean Beach club drawfs all others in newness, class, amenities, etc.  However, it is surrounded by extremely expensive shops and restaurants compared to the rest of the beach.  Villas on the Boardwalk is nice/fairly new, but small units.  Turtle Cay is the next newest and nicest rooms but across the street from the boardwalk.

All the rest are old, mostly converted hotel rooms.  Try Beach Quarters - probably the bes of this group.

I agree with previous poster that renting is the way to go - check Redweek for that.


----------

